# I've made the terrible mistake...



## Chinchilla (15 August 2018)

...of kissing my mosaic* chinchilla with red lipstick on. 
Oops!
Poor Paddy! 












* kinda whiteish.


----------



## Apercrumbie (15 August 2018)

Well he either looks affronted or bashful about it


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2018)

Oh squeeee, I'd have smooched him too!


----------



## Apercrumbie (15 August 2018)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Oh squeeee, I'd have smooched him too!
		
Click to expand...

Oh definitely. One of the greatest joys of my life is buying a Shetland pony that actually likes smooches on his nose, to the point that he gets cross if he doesn't get them when you say hello. Even his lovely nose isn't quite as squidgy and fluffy as gorgoue Paddy though!


----------



## Chinchilla (15 August 2018)

Lol he does actually give proper kisses on the lips too (it's a concession of dominance thing - a subordinate chinchilla will 'kiss' a more dominant chin to show that it recognises that the other one is boss). Still friggin adorable though!!


----------



## Shady (15 August 2018)

Oooh i would have covered him in kisses, he'd have a little red nose for sure all the time, gorgeous little things 

Iv'e taught my young Weimaraner to give kisses, usually just to me or the OH and he just sort of gives a quick touch of his nose to your cheek and a tiny lick so i thought it would be interesting to see if he'd give one of the cats a kiss only he chose the one that was asleep ( rather than the awake one next to it) and stabbed the poor thing in the head with his big pointy nose which caused the cat to leap about 6ft in the air.... oops


----------



## poiuytrewq (16 August 2018)

Aha! He looks a little embarrassed


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 August 2018)

Now he needs to be smooched on a very regular basis.  I'd love to have them.


----------



## ycbm (16 August 2018)

That poor, poor creature.


----------



## Chinchilla (17 August 2018)

Yes see the poor abused embarrassed beast trying to hide from the world....






And yes, his boyfriend is hugging him. They give hugs as well as kisses


----------



## Apercrumbie (17 August 2018)

Chinchilla you spoil us!


----------



## Chinchilla (18 August 2018)




----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 August 2018)

Squeeeeee


----------

